# Case 680E vs. 580 super L



## turco580superL (Nov 2, 2008)

I used to own a '74 680 E, it was a rough machine. I just bought a 2000 580 sl series 2, What operating differences can I expect? Do you know what the 680 was rated at for Hp.? I haven't got the 580 delivered yet. The unit has no leakes, or no welds and is a very tight machine...6000 hours, I looked at several 580 k series for 15k dollars and they were rusted or junk. I paid 18k for it, how does this sound for those that own or are looking now??? I see several for 30K. I don't think it was a bad deal, jot me a note...hope to hear from some owner/operators...get some contacts for future references..and I can offer the same.....Ross


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

i did a demo of the same exact backhoe you are buying. It has around 4k hours and was $26k. It was 4x4. Very nice machine but it wasn't snowing when I tried it out. Not sure it would have a problem in the snow, but I was leaning towards a 310 Deere. Better dealer support in our area. Not sure about the older Case you had. Good luck.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

A couple of years back we had a 580 with a 12' box. It worked great. I think while its spec'ed at a 12' you could probably run a 14' on it and if you got 5-6" of snow only take half width runs. The 580 we ran was probably a late 90's model and we never had a single problem with it


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have owned 3 580 super m's a 01,06,currently a 08 all worked great no problems have run a 10 ft horst snow pusher on them and a 10 foot basket on my snow bucket My dad had a 99 580 super l and I still say that the l's are the best and strongest of the 580's.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

580L's are a great machine. Lots of power in them. Never used them for plowing but for dirt work they were great.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and go to your local Deere dealer and try either a 310G or 410G.You will not think twice about leaving Case.When I bought a new 510B back in '83,I said to myself nobody will ever build a better hoe---then 2 years ago I got my 410G.WOW.Will run circles around older Deeres or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I know this is an older thread, but like tuney443 and hickslawn said, go to your deere dealer. I agree with them but get the SG. I have a 2005 Deere 310SG and use to have a 1997 Case 580L, the case was great in its day, but once I got the Deere, I never left it. Was like a kid on Christmas. The joy stick controls, radio, just the "new" smell alone is worth it. 

This is probably the last year for this machine, doesn't even have 2000 hours on it yet, but the 310SJ and 410 SJ's are VERY nice looking and love the combined joystick for the front bucket/backhoe with just a push of a button (switch's are gone). 
Let me say also, I was Case backhoe and Deere bulldozer guy for 20 years but the Case dealer wanted me to RENT the new backhoe when I wanted to try it. The Deere dealer dropped it off at my job with a full tank of fuel and said have fun!!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Cat 416. Worth every penny. Try it, best machine on the market.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Cat 416? watch the extend a hoe. When it is ripped apart the dealer will tell you it is only there to help you dump into trucks, not made to be digging or leveling. I've owned two of them, both have had problems, the one I still own was so problamatic that I welded it shut. I figure now I can put a hyd. thumb on it and use the same pedal. I have one operator that likes the Cat better than the Deere's. The only other guy I new that would take a Cat backhoe over a Deere. My first was a Case 480K 4x4 Still runs like a top although its weak now, never touched the engine! then 2 Cats, once I went Deere I never looked back, I have three now.


----------

